# Shetland Pony Name



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Any ideas?

Pics:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wapiti


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay, change of plans.

The seller is thinking of keeping Warrior for breeding, so for now just the weanling will be coming home with us. 

So... with that being said, we don't need a name that goes well with Warrior, just a good name.

Help!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Let's see, he's sort of a sorrel/chestnut western color so...

Taffy, Ace, Buck, Chance, Chief, Scout, Amigo, Apache, Chester, Cimarron, Dakota, Durango, Rio, Rowdy, Little Jim/Joe, Colonel, Doc (little doc), Alto, Jazz, Valor, Chips, Regal, Rocket, Ruger, Colt 45, Windsor, Rocky, Breezy, Chipper, Skipper, Zest, Aspen, Colorado, Congo, Razz, Cricket, & Pepper...

Enough?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you find a good name?


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

We might wait until we learn his personality better before picking one.. Thanks for all the great ideas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I think he's kinda flashy looking, how about " Flash Gordon"? Or if he tends to get tubby call him " Cartman".


----------

